# Codex: Daemonica info



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This was apparantly from a playtest ruleset that someone got a hold of. Thanks to Bakaneko for sharing this:



> Army composition:
> 
> Qg
> 
> ...





> I've see the playtest rules and write down some memo.
> 
> Screamers are jetbike, interesting choice with upgrade, suck without.
> 
> ...





> They can't be included in Chaos Space Marines armies, they are an inidipendet force.
> A full God army can be made, the strenght of the force varies for the choosen God (IMHO Mono-Tzeentch and Slaanesh are the strongest)





> You can field two Greater Daemon, or one greater and 2 Herald or 4 Herald
> 
> The pink Horrors can field one special character (the Changeling) as the Flesh Hound
> 
> ...





> I don't understand why you hate so mutch the idea that this and the CSM codex are two separate army
> 
> Horror shoot a S3 ap3 bolt and have access to one bolt of tzeentch for troop choice





> Daemon Prince Stat are lower then the CSM one, is cheaper, but you can buy upgrade to became as the QG choice. Can be more dangeruos in HtH then the CSM (expecialy the nurgle one) or if marked Tzeentch be a very good mobile fire base





> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by Achilles View Post
> > Nurgle feel no pain + immune to instant death is a 5+ followed bij a 4+ againts anything???? (except PW in CC)
> 
> ...





> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by Grand Master Raziel View Post
> > 1: How do the various units come into play? Do they get deployed, or Deep Strike in? If they Deep Strike, do they get to move or assault the turn they come into play?
> >
> ...





> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by Vishok View Post
> > So, I have a few questions relevant to whether or not I will be devoting a year of my life to painting these particular graven images of dark, heathen gods...
> >
> ...





> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by Dominatrix View Post
> > Another question for you bakaneko! Have you or your friend heard anything about other types of cavalry except bloodcrushers and seekers of slaanesh? By that I mean have you seen anything about nurgle or tzeentch cavalry (plagueriders, changebringers)? Seems kinda odd they do not appear on your list.
> 
> ...





> > Who carries the icons?
> 
> 
> the icon bearer, its a upgrade for unit
> ...





> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by Joewrightgm View Post
> > bakaneko:
> >
> ...





> Beasts of Nurgle are like very toxic, tougth but slow spawn... (FNP and poisoned attack)





> > Thanks for all this info.
> > Can you give us a rough idea of what some of those herald upgrades are? Like noxious touch and boon of mutation, if you know.
> 
> 
> ...





> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by Achilles View Post
> > what are the psychic ability's of this army? or are all 'psychic powers' just 'abilities'?
> 
> ...





> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by danograb View Post
> > Hmm interesting, thanks. No damn psychic hoods to worry about then.
> > What about breath of chaos and unholy might?
> ...





> Lord of change is very powerfull:
> 
> have a sort of force weapon, all the tzeentch gift and shooting power, he can shoot 3 times at 3 different target





> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by LordHONSOU666 View Post
> > I know you can used daemon in CSM codex, but this are a **** xD but muy qestion is... daemonnettes, beast of nurgle etc can´t be used for the chaos space marines as 1 HQ, 2 TROOPS, 1 FAST AND 1 ELITE? As sisters of battle and marines?
> 
> ...





> there is no daemonic weapon for normal QG, don't know for special one.
> For the "we are legion" gift, it allows to shoot at two different target with different weapon





> bakaneko's Avatar
> 
> Posts: 25
> 
> ...





> Seekers are mounted daemonettes


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

First off I'd like to state that I am not a chaos player and that I prefer to play to the background and roleplay element of an army. Everything I am reading about this new Daemon Codex with regards no allies with CSM and the lack of any representation of Chaos Cults is a huge disappointment. :ireful2: 

When I first heard about this codex I was hoping that GW would use this opportunity to flesh out the gaming side of what I feel is one of the 40K backgrounds richest elements. The more I read the more it comes across as a way to shoehorn in a 'new' army into the 40K universe. I can only hope that the rumours are not getting the true picture (although that hope is rapidly diminishing). 

If they wanted to put in a 'new' Chaos army then I feel they should have used that of Chaos Cults, a revamp and update of the LatD list would have been ideal and provided a good opportunity to expand the daemon side of the Chaos background and rules. The cults and non-CSM chaos forces are a huge part of the background and underrepresented in games, for me the closest list I have found for a non-CSM force is the list in IA5, I prefer it to the LatD list.

Well regardless of what the official GW ruling is I will certainly be allowing Chaos players I face to use the daemons as specified in this new codex with their CSM armies.

Apologies I realise that has come out as a bit more of a rant than I intended. Thanks for the info Wraith, I am sure it will be as accurate as every (unfortunately ).


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

This matches up with stuff I've heard from other sources. I think it is reliable.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Difficult to tell whether i'll like it or not until the new models are released.

Many of the daemons look very dated now.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's some more:



> To help understand the tattics of the army:
> 
> Icon are aveiable to:
> 
> ...


13!!!!!




> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by Dranthar View Post
> > This is fantastic stuff bakaneko, I greatly appreciate it!
> >
> ...





> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by The Dude View Post
> > Okay, so a couple of quick ones:
> >
> ...





> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by Khaeron Baoth View Post
> > Questions about Tzeentch gifts:
> >
> ...





> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by Satan View Post
> > @bakaneko, you said earlier the was a nurgle special char, what can you tell me on him?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

YES! YES! YES! My Slanneshi army finally is 40k worthy (without sixteen icons.)

-Dirge


----------



## veteran1759 (Jan 4, 2008)

sounds very interesting, still not over happy its not compatible with CSM, one thing though is there still an instability test for them? If not are they planning an update for DaemonHunter forces. 

Looks like my Legion will have to crack things out the old way of a pure CSM army, shame as I was looking forward to releasing bloodletters and a bloodthirster on the imperium again. 

Last thing agree with stormshroud about the lack of cultists. My friend was planning on building a cultist heavy army (cannon fodder for his marines) he's converted a couple of squads of cadians already and they do look good, I expect GW will produce a further list in the Dwarf or maybe in a couple of years as they usually listen to the fans. Thanks for the updates though.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I hope that a proper stand alone cult list does appear. As I understand it a majority of what Chaos gets up to is done by cultists, not marines and daemons, just as most of what the Imperium gets up to is done by IG. As such I think the cultists should have their own proper book.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Im liking it but I think that khorne daemons should have no shooting ability as its a bit harsh when theyre already cc monsters...agree with the comments on the cultists was thinking of doing renegade imperial guard :biggrin:


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

I always wanted a customizable plastic Daemon Prince.
With them as heavy support, there's something to look forward to.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I hope they do a good job of the models then if they muck up the codex theres still gonna be some cool models out


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

i really really thought they would make it much like demon hunters and witch hunters where you can add them to your list.

also, i think both forces should have access to cultists...lots of them and some special rule to sacrafice them in bloody bloody ways.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> I hope they do a good job of the models then if they muck up the codex theres still gonna be some cool models out


Sadly the new plastic demonettes look terrible:

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2007/09/forgeworld-reaver.html

They're below the reaver and the orks.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well seeing as all I play now is Apocalypse games this list will work just fine along side my main Chaos force.:biggrin:

Yes the Demonettes look like crap but the Bloodletters and Juger. look amazing.


----------



## PAw (Dec 20, 2007)

I was over the moon when i found out "Codex: Ruinous powers" was coming because if its demons.. who is going to summon them? CULTISTS! and who are cultists? LatD! now i found out no cultists, Traitor Guard and no Plague zombies.
I loved my LatD and the only response i get from GW is "Oh sorry we are to busy with turning a legion list into a Renegade chapters list to Represent the majority of Chaos forces in a 40k.

i say BAH to chaos untill i get LatD.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Well i'm dissapointed to say the least. What the hell are my cultist units going to do now? Not only is my alpha legion not able to do anything that ever made them special ever, now GW kicked me in the nuts again by making my cultists redundant in 40k. 

I think this might be the final nail in the coffin of that which is my chaos army.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

It would be cool if Codex CSM and Codex Daemonica could be used together. Guess that will never happen.:russianroulette:


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> I think this might be the final nail in the coffin of that which is my chaos army.


Retreat to fantasy! You know you want those new vampire counts...

Plus, you wont have to wait for me to get my army finished.


----------



## Khorus (Jan 7, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!! To not let CSM's use specific chaos gods deamons is just totally wrong. GW it seems is changing history completely. As I remember the final push for Earth, CSM's had thier Deamon Allies there. Not just as a totally separate army but wholy dependant on CSM Legions and Cutists who worshipped them. This is going to far, yeah CSM Legions can bring "vanilla" Greater/Lesser Deamons but they are taking away the meat of CSM. Now all the old "Legions" like World Eaters, Thousand Sons, Death Guard, and Emperors Children are gone. Broken into splintered factions that just join up with any Chaos Lord that gives them a home.

So lets give a Toast, and cheer the death of the Legions that put the Emperor on the Golden Throne. :angry:


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Aye, i always liked that chaos did not get along and each chaos army had it's flavor..

but now you have khorn working with tezenitch...what bezerky would tolerate that.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Aye, i always liked that chaos did not get along and each chaos army had it's flavor..
> 
> but now you have khorn working with tezenitch...what bezerky would tolerate that.


Its disgusting in my opinion, but i'll do what i always do, one of a few things:

1) Retreat to WFB: A much better, more mature game system all around IMO

2)Reinterpret the new codex for mysel: Its easy, and completely legal, totally free and great for themed armies. All you do is impose your own limits now the old ones are gone.

EG: My guard infantry regiment: No tanks, whatsoever. No abhumans, stormtroopers, sentinals etc. All models tweaked to make the heavy weapons look more portable.

However, you can't expect others to do the same. But you can rest safe in the knowledge that you're not some asshat with khorne, slaanesh, tzeench and nurgle troops in the same army.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

That's what I did in between the nerfing of the DA and the apparent loss of everything Chaos-y about the old dex'. Thankfully Jervis Johnson's kid doesn't play Fantasy.

-Dirge


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Let's keep the discussion on the Daemon codex guys.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm really curious if they're going to introduce different army schemes.
Fluffwise I'd imagine Daemon armies looking rather generic with most units sticking to their gods colors.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Sadly the new plastic demonettes look terrible:
> 
> http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2007/09/forgeworld-reaver.html
> 
> They're below the reaver and the orks.


like the new juganaught


----------



## veteran1759 (Jan 4, 2008)

All sounds interesting so far. Still curious as to how the Daemons arrive on the battlefield if anyone knows please tell me. 
As for Tzeentch and Khorne working together I don't see a problem with this as Tzeentch is the master of intrigues, its totally plausible for him to maneouvre other powers to his tune. If they continue that theme in the new codex it will show they are at least all working together of in GW


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

It did say in the old dex' that Tzeentch brokers alliances with the other gods, however he always "Has his own unfathomable goals in mind". So I can see Tzeentch/Nurgle Tzeentch/Slannesh, but I don't think I could ever see a Tzeentch/Khorne army. Khorne is too much a flailing lunatic and Tzeetch a scheming scholar to last in an army with each other.

-Dirge


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

im horrified at the way GW is taking this codex, disregarding all the fluff and the history that is writen just doesnt seem right. does anyone hav any ideas of when this new codex will be realeased


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Will I be able to run a true World Eaters army with Berserkers, Blood thirster, Blood letters, and Fleshhounds?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

From what I know, the Demonica dex' will be incompatible with the CSM dex. 

-Dirge


----------

